
Ask HN: Which browser do you use for development? - tbirrell
Which browser along with what plugins&#x2F;extensions do you use for your web development environment?<p>And regarding the browser, do you consider it the superior option? Or is it the plugins&#x2F;extensions that cause you to use it?
======
cpburns2009
I mainly use Chrome (technically Chromium) when developing web pages, but I
verify functionality works with Firefox. While the built-in developer tools
are about equal, in Chrome it's much easier to enable/disable request logging.
In Firefox you have to jump to a different settings pane which is a pain.

However, I use Firefox for non-development because it uses less RAM, and at
the time (a few years ago) Adblock Plus blocked ads in Firefox before the page
loaded, but in Chrome it only blocked them after the page loaded. I use uBlock
Origin with Firefox now, but adblocking may have improved with Chrome since I
last tested it.

------
download13
I use Chrome most of the time. It's devtools just can't be beat at the moment.

I'm excited to hear Mozilla is getting back on modernizing Firefox though.
It'll be nice to have options again.

------
philippz
I use Chrome. Here i can be sure to always have support for cutting-edge web
standards, the developer tools are amazing and for anything else i have a
great extension-ecosystem.

